# I have baby pigeons now =)



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm really happy that my satinette pairs eggs hatched yesterday!


----------



## piegonsrock (Aug 14, 2009)

congrats on the new babies


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They are adorable. Congratulations.

Reti


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

How precious! Congratulations!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Very cute! Congrats on the babies!


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Ah, they look so sweet! Is that mommy or daddy looking so proud there?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Congrats  You will enjoy watching their daily growth to cuties


----------



## steveeman (Mar 18, 2011)

hey how long does it take for the babies to grow?
Congrats on the baby birds.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

nice........


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

Kiko&Kalani said:


> Ah, they look so sweet! Is that mommy or daddy looking so proud there?


It was mommy haha. 
And thanks everyone!


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

steveeman said:


> hey how long does it take for the babies to grow?
> Congrats on the baby birds.


I'm pretty sure it only takes about a month for them to start looking like an adult. And thanks.


----------



## steveeman (Mar 18, 2011)

only a month that is amazing man. i thought it would take more than 5 month.
good luck with the baby birds.


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey catmicky,

How are your little ones coming along? 

Beth


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

They are coming along pretty good, the other day i put bands on them. I cant wait until they start growing in their feathers


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Aren't they just the cutest when they have all those pin feathers just waiting to pop out? Of course, along with all those feathers comes all those feather husks! Better get your vaccum cleaner plugged in and ready


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

yep, haha,


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

10 day old today right? Is it time for another pic of the little ones?


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

*=/*

I will try to get another picture, and the small baby died sometime today or last night.  But the other baby is doing really well


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

catmicky said:


> I will try to get another picture, and the small baby died sometime today or last night.  But the other baby is doing really well


I'm sorry. What did he die of?


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm not really sure, he was like a "runt" i guess you could say, he was alot smaller than his sibling. It might have to do with a injury he had, when he was a few days old the mother pecked him by accident and gave him a wound in his chest, but it looked like it scabed and was healing though.


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

When will I be able to tell its gender? Will I just have to see if it lays eggs?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

catmicky said:


> When will I be able to tell its gender? Will I just have to see if it lays eggs?


yeah.. you got another 5 or 6 months to go...


----------

